# Standarddrucker für All Users festlegen



## JohnDoe (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit, meinen W2K und XP-Rechnern einen Standarddrucker zuzuweisen.
Hintergrund ist der, dass sich die User an den Machinen anmelden. Nun tauschen wir die Drucker aus.
Im ersten Schulungsraum melden sich die User an einem AD an. Der jetzige Standarddrucker soll abgeschalten und ein neuer in Betrieb genommen werden. Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, wie ich jedem Client erklären kann, dass der neue Standarddrucker dieser ist. Und zwar für jeden User.
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, dass via Registry oder ähnlichem umzusetzen. Ein Logon-Script wäre, glaube ich, nicht so sinnvoll...

Danke im Voraus


----------



## gmasuch (7. Mai 2007)

ich glaube das sollte Dir helfen
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307016
danz ganze beschreibt wie man einen benutzer einrichtet und den interessanten Teil der Registry dann für die defaultuser implementiert. das dürfte aber nur funktionieren, bei neuen benutzern, die erst ein benutzerprofil bekommen

Hoffe konnte Dir helfen


----------

